# NEEDDART ID PLEASE:)



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

please id the morph of auratus these are so i keep them away from my green and bronzes ...i ordered 3 males 1 female pats line just like my green and bronze auratus.....pats line....but since these look more teal although i had a teal female from pats line that his green and bronzes flew out....i dont want to interbreed....need to know what morph these are so after i fecal and q-tine, i know if they are the same moorph and can go together or are a different morph and need to be separated. As i said i am against interbreeding......so here is the pic....id it for me please and it would be much appreciated thanks kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

bump! :!:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Look like the bronze, but I am not Auratus expert.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i know it is a bronze lol but which one? kristy  :wink:


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

OK it may just be me but I am not quite sure what your asking. To me they look just like the "green & bronze" I got from Patrick. I don't know what else to call them.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Agreed, the question is kind of confusing. Are all of your Auratus from Patrick? I beleive these can vary in color, so one being more teal does not really mean anything for sure.



> i ordered 3 males 1 female pats line just like my green and bronze auratus.....pats line....but since these look more teal although i had a teal female from pats line that his green and bronzes flew out


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/index ... &Itemid=49

looks similar to panamaspecial to me , but almost impossible just to go by pics
craig


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok...pat has some blue and bronzes on his site and some green and bronzes on his site. hopefully i can be more clear. And this helps. I dont want to interbreed these with my green and bronzes if they are a different morph such as the blue and bronzes(unsure if blue and bronzes are truly a different morph  )....i agree they can be green and bronzes. My green and bronzes which look Green and Bronze came strsight from pat himself. Now these guys (1 female 3 males)in the picture are pats line but from a different breeder. I just dont want to mix the two if that makes sense....and maybe when in doubt...just keep separated? I was hoping they were the green and bronze morph so i could fecal and q-tine and have a bigger set-up and put them all together. Hope this clears up any confusion i might have made in the post?? If they truly are a different auratus than i want to keep them separated. thanks for all the help and any suggestions would be appreciated on identifying these for me


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

This is from Patrick's site regarding the Blue and Bronze.



> _I have recently obtained a group of these frogs, and they are looking very nice. The parents are blue and bronze, and *the parents of those frogs are normal green and bronze*. From what I have been told they are about like the normal green and bronze form in terms of behavior and shyness._


I believe, from what I hear the color variation can lean from green to blue, but I am not 100% on that.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

olourmorph 2.
Name: D. auratus.
'Bronze blue or green'.
Country: Panama
Locality & Info: Panama. 
Photo: Taken in terrarium.
Reliability real morph: 100%.
There is blue-bronze offspring out of green-bronze parents and reverse. So it seems to be one morph. 

Seems that they are stating that there is no difference in the green vs teal (blue) bronze populations in this example.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That's what I had head before too, besides that site.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

well thanks guys...this helps out alot.....so would you say it to be safe to put into a viv with pats green and bronzes? I'm assuming the answer is yes?? really appreciate your help. thanks all....kristy

Umbrasprite..i either need to shake that avatars hand or it going to drive me insane lol  :lol:


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Definitly looks like a Green and Bronze Auratus. I have 3 that look very similar to those. I got my mine from Bill Heath. If you go on his site Midwestdartfrogs.net he has some good images of them


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll just have to check it out.  thank you. I just wanted to not interbreed, if you catch my drift Kristy


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Pretty simple solution here ... ask Patrick.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

already had that in mind lol thanks since we are working out something right now for some darts kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Seems the easiest way to me as well. The variation in colors of green & bronze throw is pretty amazing.



edwardsatc said:


> Pretty simple solution here ... ask Patrick.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks guys. the breeder said they wer "nothern bronze" does this make any difference....never heard of a northern bronze, though they do look like my pats line i used to have that threw out the same color of offspring..kristy...i'll have to send pat a pic friday..he's out tomorrow...but thanks alot for all the help. krsty


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

figured it out. they are highland bronzes. kristy :wink:


----------

